# Cattle Driver



## steelplayer (Jul 4, 2020)

Just finished this build and I'm in love with it! As always, great PCB design that was a joy to work with. Of everything I've built over the years, this easily sounds the closest to the Butler Tube Driver I own -- and I love the 125b footprint. There's _very _useable gain from next to nil all the way to dimed. Bonus for me -- it's super friendly for Pedal Steel!


----------



## music6000 (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes, I have the all the BK Butler pedals & the Buffalo this is based on.
Another member has just finished his with some issues so you will be contacted.

I love old school Country music & Pedal Steel.
My Brother does Solo work & has released a couple of Albums & uses a Pedal Steel player from the UK, David Hartley.
David has a youtube channel.
He can plays some awesome stuff:


----------



## music6000 (Jul 4, 2020)

Here's an impressive version of Orange Blossom Special:


----------



## steelplayer (Jul 4, 2020)

Heya!  Oh, I'm very familiar with David from the steel guitar forums, he's a damn fine world-class player for sure!  Your brother has great taste in Pedal Steel players.

Nice to make that connection here in this forum and thx for posting the video.


----------



## music6000 (Jul 4, 2020)

steelplayer said:


> Heya!  Oh, I'm very familiar with David from the steel guitar forums, he's a damn fine world-class player for sure!  Your brother has great taste in Pedal Steel players.
> 
> Nice to make that connection here in this forum and thx for posting the video.


Here's another you should know, Miike Headrick :


----------



## music6000 (Jul 5, 2020)

steelplayer said:


> Just finished this build and I'm in love with it! As always, great PCB design that was a joy to work with. Of everything I've built over the years, this easily sounds the closest to the Butler Tube Driver I own -- and I love the 125b footprint. There's _very _useable gain from next to nil all the way to dimed. Bonus for me -- it's super friendly for Pedal Steel!
> 
> View attachment 5313View attachment 5314


Another member is having voltage issues @ the op amps.
Can you measure your Voltages on both Op Amps pins & report you findings
What is your Voltage @ the power jack?

Cheers music6000


----------



## MattG (Jul 5, 2020)

@steelplayer - I'm the one with the Cattle Driver op-amp voltages that don't match music6000's actual TD-X voltages.  Here's a link to my troubleshooting thread.  I marked it as solved, because the original problem (low output volume) is fixed.  Music6000's actual TD-X has different opamp voltage readings on pins 1 and 5 of the LM301.  Here's a link to the post with both sets of voltage readings.

Thank you in advance if you take the time to measure and post your Cattle Driver voltages!


----------



## steelplayer (Jul 5, 2020)

Happy to measure the voltage guys. I'll be away from the workbench until late tomorrow (Monday pm US EST) or Tuesday at the latest. I'll post the voltage as soon as I return.


----------

